# 3 Way Trade:DAL/POR/CLE



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas trades:
Michael Finley
Eduardo Najera
Dallas receives:
Theo Ratliff
Ruben Patterson

Portland trades:
Theo Ratliff
SAR
Ruben Patterson
Portland receives:
Zyndraus Illgauskas
Michael Finley
Eduardo Najera

Cleveland trades:
Zyndraus Illgauskas
Cleveland receives:
SAR

Lineups:
DAL:
C:Ratliff
PF:Nowitzki
SF:Stackhouse
SG:Howard
PG: Daniels

POR:
C:Illgauskas
PF:Randolph
SF:Miles
SG:Finley
PG:Stoudamire

CLE:
C:Battie
PF:SAR
SF:Newble
SG:James
PG:McInnis


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

One of the better trades I have seen on the boards.


Still anti-trading Finely but I don't see anyteam getting screwed here at all.


----------



## TheseNamesrPtless13 (Jul 15, 2004)

hey as a mavs fan i love that trade!I would love to have RP hes a great young player the mavs could contend with him. but the mavs roster would prob be more like this:
C-paterson
PF-Dirk
SF-Howard
SG-Daniels
PG-Harris

Did you here sometin like this might down or are u just speculatin


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Patterson can't play C. He is a SF. No this is not a speculation but a trade I made with the trade checker.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Patterson at center???W T F??


----------



## TheseNamesrPtless13 (Jul 15, 2004)

ah my bad! haha! dawg i started talking about how much i love paterson and accedentaly put him in rats place! sry the only changes i was trying to making was moving daniels to sg, howard to forwad and d.harris to pt.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice trade really, but what are the contract situations of the players going to the Blazers. Management is very serious about not taking any bad contracts back in trades.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well Finley has a pretty long big contract but that is why I have you guys trading Patterson.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That trade wouldnt work anymore. Cleveland received Drew Gooden


----------

